# First plow for my 10 year old Gmc



## alden (Jan 15, 2012)

New to this forum. I'm not a plow contractor, but just bought a house with over 300ft of gravel driveway, and a four car garage with substantial parking area outside of it. We just got our first heavy snowfall for this season and it's obvious I'm gonna need a plow for the future (contracting a neighbor now, but that's no fun). After reading some other threads, and talking to people in the know, I''ll be pricing out a western or fisher set up. My question is do I need to build up the front end of my '01' Sierra 1500 z71, and what kind of budget should I plan on? Also if anyone has any better ideas let them fly. Pictures of your similar set ups are more than welcomeThumbs Up


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

alden;1415862 said:


> New to this forum. I'm not a plow contractor, but just bought a house with over 300ft of gravel driveway, and a four car garage with substantial parking area outside of it. We just got our first heavy snowfall for this season and it's obvious I'm gonna need a plow for the future (contracting a neighbor now, but that's no fun). After reading some other threads, and talking to people in the know, I''ll be pricing out a western or fisher set up. My question is do I need to build up the front end of my '01' Sierra 1500 z71, and what kind of budget should I plan on? Also if anyone has any better ideas let them fly. Pictures of your similar set ups are more than welcomeThumbs Up


What make of snow plow dealers do you have in your area?


----------



## alden (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure most anything can be found in my area. I know Western and Fisher, are big around here, as well as meyers, curtis, snow way, etc. Also there are plenty of used plows on craigs list.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

agreed with rick, also depends what plow. mid weight, hts ect.....


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

alden;1415896 said:


> I'm pretty sure most anything can be found in my area. I know Western and Fisher, are big around here, as well as meyers, curtis, snow way, etc. Also there are plenty of used plows on craigs list.


Everyone here seems to have their favorite manufacture. Most all are pretty good for what you want to use it for. I would just suggest you stay away from the home owner by most manufactures and step up to one of the light commercial plows. Your next decision will be whether you want a chain or cylinder type lift. Both have their advantages. If you are looking for good back dragging ability I suggest Snoway with down pressure. If you are looking for stacking height the chain lift will give you that ability. Check as many out as you can before you make a decision and pick the one that you think will work the best for your application. Also I would not make my decision based on just price alone. It will probably be something you have for a long time and a few hundred bucks over 5 or 10 years will not mean much.


----------



## alden (Jan 15, 2012)

Okay, so I'll be using it over mildly rough terrain on my own property, the same at the in-laws, other than that it's all paved driveways. should I go with a heavier set up or can I get away with something lighter? I have zero knowledge in this area so educate me, please.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

alden;1416008 said:


> Okay, so I'll be using it over mildly rough terrain on my own property, the same at the in-laws, other than that it's all paved driveways. should I go with a heavier set up or can I get away with something lighter? I have zero knowledge in this area so educate me, please.


Snoway 26
Fisher SD to HT
Meyers Drive Pro
Boss Standard Duty in Poly or Steel
Western HST

If you plowing gravel driveways that are uneven I would personally look at the Fisher SD or HT series because it has a trip edge design while the others are full trip design. The Fisher SD is a little heaver than the rest and if that will be an issue go with the HT.

I have a 1999 Ford F150 4X4 with a short beed and I wanted the lightest light commercial plow I could find so I choose a Snoway 26. That was 5 years ago, or so, I think some other manufactures have taken weight out of their plows for use on the newer and lighter 1/2 ton vehicles most truck manufactures are now making.

That is my 2 cents. For what ever it is worth. 
It really up to you and what fits your needs.


----------



## alden (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info. There is a Meyers for sale by owner for $900 near me (complete set up). I was told Meyers aren't the best, that they break more frequently than others. Anyone know about this?


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

alden;1416452 said:


> Thanks for the info. There is a Meyers for sale by owner for $900 near me (complete set up). I was told Meyers aren't the best, that they break more frequently than others. Anyone know about this?


You get what you pay for! if You go with a personal plow they are light weight no hydraulics to deal with or lights ! You can get them new for just over $1000 they also are easy on easy off so it doesnt need to stay on your truck! if you ever plan on going bigger then look for something bigger ! get a fertalizer spreader and use it for salt this will help keep it clear! my $tymusic0.02


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have 7.5' Fisher SD on my 2002 Chevy 1500 and I'd say it's a perfect match. The SD is a rugged plow that is also fairly light weight. The Fisher HT is to light duty IMO.


----------



## alden (Jan 15, 2012)

This western unimount 7.5' is for sale in my area. He's asking $650 for it, but doesn't have the truck side mounts or wiring. As you can see there is some surface rust as well. What do you all think?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

alden;1416662 said:


> View attachment 108312
> 
> 
> View attachment 108313
> This western unimount 7.5' is for sale in my area. He's asking $650 for it, but doesn't have the truck side mounts or wiring. As you can see there is some surface rust as well. What do you all think?


$650 for the plow. No wiring harness, no truck mount and you don't know whether the hydraulics work. If you took it somewhere to have all that work done I would estimate you will have another $1,200 to $1,400 in it. Now you are over $2,000.

I would keep looking.

If you wait until this spring and summer you might be able to find a good deal on a used plow.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

I was in the same boat as you are. When I moved into my farm house, I was single and had 4x4 on my daily driver. I saw no need for my toy truck which had a plow, so I sold it. Enter my wife and her car, I realized I needed a plow again.

I was able to find a plow just like the one you posted, but with more rust on it. Mine came with the truck side mount n wiring for a different style truck, all for 900. I was able to sell the pieces off for the other truck and get what I needed with those sales.

Don't let the rust worry you, a quick sandblast and paint can fix that for years to come. If the rust is thru, that can be a little more to fix. However, the truck mount and wiring can get expensive. Will you be installing yourself or having it put on?

As far as your question goes, the 1500 will be just fine as is. Just turn your t-bars up a bit and put ballast in the bed.


----------



## alden (Jan 15, 2012)

That much more for wiring and mounting hugh? I never would have guessed. I do intend on waiting till spring like you say. It's always best to buy in the off season no matter what your buying. Just gathering a little information right now. Everyone here has been very helpful, Thanks alot. Thumbs Up


----------



## alden (Jan 15, 2012)

> Don't let the rust worry you, a quick sandblast and paint can fix that for years to come. If the rust is thru, that can be a little more to fix. However, the truck mount and wiring can get expensive. Will you be installing yourself or having it put on?


I'll be having it put on, but going to my Uncles shop to have it done. The job won't be free, but it also won't be as much as taking it else where.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

alden;1417231 said:


> ```
> Don't let the rust worry you, a quick sandblast and paint can fix that for years to come. If the rust is thru, that can be a little more to fix. However, the truck mount and wiring can get expensive. Will you be installing yourself or having it put on?
> ```
> I'll be having it put on, but going to my Uncles shop to have it done. The job won't be free, but it also won't be as much as taking it else where.


I would really only consider a personal plow in your shoes no heavy hydrulics no wiring except a winch but it can stay on all year and then you have alittle peice of mind for other situations if all you have to do is yours and your parents driveways. theres like 4 bolts in already drilled holes to put on and like before under $1200 NEW with warrenty! I dont know much but thats a pretty simple setup


----------



## alden (Jan 15, 2012)

I've been checking out personal plows too. Gonna stop by a dealer that's near my jobsite some time this week. What kind of life span does a set up like that have? Seems like those winches would get worn out fairly quickly. I would like to keep it for a few years as I don't see getting around not having one anymore.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

alden;1417374 said:


> I've been checking out personal plows too. Gonna stop by a dealer that's near my jobsite some time this week. What kind of life span does a set up like that have? Seems like those winches would get worn out fairly quickly. I would like to keep it for a few years as I don't see getting around not having one anymore.


If you get a good winch cover and keep it clean it should last longer then your truck and a guy I know has a personal and plows family drives and his wifes bowling alley lot maybe 1/2 acre not big but he has to keep it clean so 20 plow seasons. he has it on a 01-02 chev 1500 think the scraper edge has been replaced 1 time $80-$120 but the plow looks good still its a snow bear im pretty sure and he can almost pick it up and carry it into his garage like 2 mins its on and off!


----------



## alden (Jan 15, 2012)

Stopped by a dealer selling Hiniker today. $4300 for a model that "I could put on your truck but will be a little on the heavy side". Then we talked about a Snow Dogg MD. I liked what the man had to say and at $3000 it's alittle more reasonable. Still I think I'll keep looking. What's the general opinion of Snow dogg around here, and does that price sound right?


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

Look up Canadian tire then find snow bear personal plow 88' $ 1599 canadian you might get one for cheaper over therepayup


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

tell the wife you need a compact tractor to take care of the property and get a blower or push box with it!


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

leolkfrm;1420216 said:


> tell the wife you need a compact tractor to take care of the property and get a blower or push box with it!


That was my other thought\1 300ft drive you must have alot of grass to cut get a blower for your lawn tractor!


----------



## alden (Jan 15, 2012)

Ha! That's not a bad idea. Although I don't have much lawn to speak of, we live in the woods right smack in the middle of 5 finger lakes. Good hunting, better fishing, and big snow falls that come off lake Erie due east, and Lake Ontario occasionally throws one south. 

Got some prices and I think I'm going to settle on the Snow dogg MD. $3000. I think that's a good investment on something that's going to last a good long time. Buying used deffinately doesn't make sense when you consider all the parts needed to be bought afterwards plus installation. I looked at some personal plows and just feel that they won't last as long as something a little more durable. But I am going to wait till spring before i buy.


----------



## xjsnake (Dec 9, 2011)

If you aren't worried about creature comforts (ie power angling) get a snowbear. 

They are surprisingly well built. You can install it yourself, the electronics are stupid simple (and universal) and you can get one used for well under $1000. The mounts brand new are less than $300. 

I've got one as a backup because it's what I started with when I started plowing and I hung onto it. It's at least 8 years old (bought it used) and still has it's original winch.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

xjsnake;1421541 said:


> If you aren't worried about creature comforts (ie power angling) get a snowbear.
> 
> They are surprisingly well built. You can install it yourself, the electronics are stupid simple (and universal) and you can get one used for well under $1000. The mounts brand new are less than $300.
> 
> I've got one as a backup because it's what I started with when I started plowing and I hung onto it. It's at least 8 years old (bought it used) and still has it's original winch.


This is exactly what I've been trying to say and light enuf to move it around without help right?


----------

